# Pc zusammengestellt so ok?



## Prostore (5. August 2009)

Hi ich habe mir mal ein pc zusammen gestellt oder sagen wir zusammen stellen lassen^^ ist das ok und passt alles fürs gaming?

Gehäuse Cooler Master CM 690 (RC-690-KKN1) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Mainboard ASUS P6T Deluxe V2, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIB7U0-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ram edvTOPshop.com - Herzlich willkommen
Grafikkarte Palit/XpertVision GeForce GTX 285, 2048MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (NE3TX285FT345) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Prozessor Intel Core i7-920, 4x 2.67GHz, boxed (BX80601920) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU
Kühler Noctua NH-U12P SE1366 (Sockel 1366) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Und mein netzteil verwende ich noch vom alten rechern be quiet straight power e6-600watt 

Mfg patrick


----------



## ghostadmin (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Hallo.
Also das ist schon ok so. Wenn du so viel ausgeben willst.
Mit einem AM3 System würdest du günstiger wegkommen hättest aber nahezu die gleiche Leistung in Games.


----------



## Prostore (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

ich sag mal so ich habe jetzt an die 900€ gespart wollte erst 1700€ ausgeben aber habe gemerkt das es auch billiger geht für gute leistug ^^ und wollte einfach mal frage ob ihr nicht noch vorschläge habt . was ich auch hoffe ist das ich mit dem kühler den ich da rein geschrieben habe den prozi en bissel hoch takten kann ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Wie gesagt, ich würde eher in Richtung AM3 oder i5 gehen, i5 geht aber nicht das den noch nicht gibt.


----------



## Prostore (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

AM3 ? das hab ich noch nie gehört um erlich zusein ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Ist der neue AMD Sockel, naja neu ist auch schon gut nen halbes Jahr alt.^^


----------



## Prostore (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

also kann man sagen gleiche leistung nur das der amd billiger ist ?^^


----------



## ghostadmin (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

In Games so ziemlich ja. Den Vorteil - die Virtuellen Kerne -  kann der i7 in Games nicht ausspielen.


----------



## Prostore (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

hast du zufällig ein link von einem gamer amd ^^ der auch en guten preis hat?


----------



## ghostadmin (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Ich mach mal den Vorschlag hier:

*Preis: 890,95*
1 x Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W ATX 2.3 (RS-500-AMBA)	bei Mindfactory	83,49
1 x Palit/XpertVision GeForce GTX 285, 2048MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (NE3TX285FT345)	bei Mindfactory	317,17
1 x Cooler Master CM 690 (RC-690-KKN1)	bei Mindfactory	77,25
1 x Scythe Mugen 2 (Sockel 478/775/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCMG-2000)	bei Mindfactory	46,11
1 x Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/4G)	bei Mindfactory	86,21
1 x Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, 770 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)	bei Mindfactory	72,40
1 x AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (HDZ955FBGIBOX)	bei Mindfactory	161,80
1 x Western Digital Caviar Blue 640GB, SATA II (WD6400AAKS)	bei Mindfactory	46,52

Wenn du bei MF nach Mitternacht bestellst, sparst du dir sogar die Versandkosten. 
Eine neue HDD ist da auch drin, wenn du sie nicht brauchst las sie weg. Ein anderes NT ist auch drin weil ich von BQ nicht viel halte, auch wenns nicht nötig ist ein neues zu kaufen.


----------



## Prostore (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

is das en netzteil? Cooler Master Silent Pro 500W ATX 2.3 wenn ja kann ich auch meins noch nehmen ? das be quiet oder passt das net ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Wie gesagt.
Ja das CM ist ein NT. 
Da ich von BQ aber nicht sonderlich viel halte, da sie gerne mal so ausfallen und ich darauf nicht so scharf bin, nehme ich generell keine BQ mehr. 
Nötig ist es aber nicht ein neues zu kaufen.


----------



## nfsgame (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Passen würde dein BQ. Nur das die BQs unter längerer Last gerne mal abrauchen (bei mir inzwischen dreimal passiert). Ich würde das nehmen was in der Zusammenstellung ist. Oder wenn du was besseres haben willst kannst du dir auch mal das Antec Signature 650, 650W ATX 2.2 (0761345-06650-1) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland angucken.


----------



## Prostore (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

den des is relativ neu und habe dafür auch gut geld ausgeben ^^ wo ich noch schiss habe is das es doch net mit der gtx 285 klappt


----------



## ghostadmin (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Also das 600 Watt NT packt die GTX285 locker. 
Da hast du sogar noch Luft für SLI, bringt einem bei einem AMD Chipsatz aber nichts da die nur CF können^^


----------



## Prostore (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Achso also intel is extra für sli ausgelegt und amd net nur was ist cf? xD


----------



## ghostadmin (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Nur der X58 Chipsatz kann SLI und CrossFire (das gleiche wie SLI nur mit ATI GraKas) aber da auch nicht alle Boards, da die Boardhersteller die Lizenzen dafür kaufen müssen und bei den billigen Boards tun sie das natürlich nicht da das den Preis in die Höhe treiben würde.


----------



## Prostore (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Achso xD naja ich werde laub ich deine zusammens tellung nehmen da die auch billiger is und geile leistung bring ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Du kannst ja auch noch warten was andere dazu sagen. 
BTW würd ich wie gesagt erst nach Mitternacht bestellen


----------



## Prostore (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

 danke für den typ mit mitternacht  ne andere frage was hälst du davon G.Skill DIMM Kit 6GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-18 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL7T-6GBPK) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## ghostadmin (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Sagen wirs so.
Du wirst kein Tripple Chanel Kit in ein AMD Board bekommen, die haben nur Dual Chanel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Gar nichts, das ist ein Trippel Channel Kit, für AMD nicht geeignet.


----------



## Prostore (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Wider was gelern xD danke also muss ich dann 2x3gb ram holen um 6gb zuhaben ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

2x 3GB gibts nicht, 6Gb wird du für Dual Channel nur mit 2x2 und 2x 1GB hinbekommen.
Aber du kannst dir auch gleich 4x 2GB kaufen, also einfach zwei Kits für den AMD kaufen, dann hast du 8GB.


----------



## ghostadmin (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Sowas gibts nicht. 
4 GB reichen auch aus! RAM wird überbewertet!^^


----------



## Prostore (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

ok wenn 4gb ram reichen xD dann werde ich deine nehmen will halt für die games 2010 einigermaßen gerüstet sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Damit bist du auc für 2011 gerüstet. 
Die Games kommen nur noch von der Konsole, und dessen Technik verharrt im Augenblick. 

Ghosts Zusammenstellung ist OK, kannst du so kaufen, du kannst dein BeQuiet noch benutzen und so Geld sparen.


----------



## Prostore (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Ach bin ich jetzt froh  gebe nur knapp 700€ aus und habe ein fetten rechner mein jetztiger regt mich auch Dankre leute  

Achso nochwas soll ich windows 7 64bit noch dazu kaufen`? oder lohnt sich das net


----------



## ghostadmin (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Ich würde schon Windows 7 kaufen.
Am besten kaufst du dir das Vista mit dem Updgrade Coupon zu Win 7. 
Da kommst du billiger weg.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Du kannst dir die Win7 RC runterladen, die ist gratis und läuft bis März.
Dann hast du genug Zeit dir eine Win7 Version zu kaufen, wenn sie im Oktober raus kommt.


----------



## Prostore (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

ach sowas gibts auch cool ich guck mal schnell bei mindfratory


----------



## Prostore (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

die kommst erst im oktober das erklärt auch warum ich nichts finde xD


----------



## AMD_Killer (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Und wenn es mal nichtmehr reichen sollte gibt es ja immernoch das ocen.
Halte zwar nicht viel von AMD aber wenn man ein billiges Spiele System haben möchte, dann hat intel das nachsehen. 
Das Sys von Ghost is gut kannst kaufen der Prozi is auch ganzschön weit oben auf der Leistungsskala.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*



AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Und wenn es mal nichtmehr reichen sollte gibt es ja immernoch das ocen.
> Halte zwar nicht viel von AMD aber wenn man ein *billiges* Spiele System haben möchte, dann hat intel das nachsehen.
> Das Sys von Ghost is gut kannst kaufen der Prozi is auch ganzschön weit oben auf der Leistungsskala.


 
Hä? 
Wieso diese Einstellung? 
Ich halte nichts von Intels Multisockelpolitik. 
Deswegen habe ich AMD gekauft.


----------



## Prostore (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Joa 4x3.20 ghz is schon ordentlich für den preis ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*



Prostore schrieb:


> Joa 4x3.20 ghz is schon ordentlich für den preis ^^


 
Damit kannst du alles Spielen, was es gibt und auch für neue Games sehe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## Prostore (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

ich bin auch sehr zufrieden und auch überrascht das es doch zu gut hin haut mit der hardware und dem preis ! danke leute


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Dann kannst du ja heute Nacht bei Mindfactory bestellen.
Oder du guckst gleich mal bei HOH rein, ob die das nicht alles sogar noch günstiger haben.


----------



## AMD_Killer (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hä?
> Wieso diese Einstellung?
> Ich halte nichts von Intels Multisockelpolitik.
> Deswegen habe ich AMD gekauft.


Was findest den s******* dran.
Die virtuellen Kerne bringen beim auch nochmal ein bisschen mehr Leistung.


----------



## Prostore (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Oho da bestelle ich nichts mehr wollte da früher mein netzteil holen habs auch da bestell is aber bis heute nicht angekommen dann hat ich es mir bei atelko geholt obwohl es sehr teuer ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*



AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Was findest den s******* dran.
> Die virtuellen Kerne bringen beim auch nochmal ein bisschen mehr Leistung.


 
Die virtuellen Kerne bringen in Spielen keinen Vorteil und ich benutze keine 1000€ Programme, die die virtuellen Kerne nutzen könnten.
Es stört mich einfach, dass Intel den 1156 erst im Herbst bringt, ein Jahr nach dem 1366, das hätten sie zeitgleich bringen müssen.



Prostore schrieb:


> Oho da bestelle ich nichts mehr wollte da früher mein netzteil holen habs auch da bestell is aber bis heute nicht angekommen dann hat ich es mir bei atelko geholt obwohl es sehr teuer ist


 
Dann bleib bei Mindfactory.


----------



## Prostore (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

jop ^^


----------



## AMD_Killer (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Jup da stimm ich dir zu die Produktpolitik die Intel betreibt ist sch****. 
Die Prozessoren sind total überteuert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*



AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Jup da stimm ich dir zu die Produktpolitik die Intel betreibt ist sch****.
> Die Prozessoren sind total überteuert.


 
Ich sage ja nicht, dass Intel mist ist, hab mich ja lange genug mit dem MIIF rumgeschlagen. 
Aber wenn ich schaue, was AMD für eine CPU mit freiem Multi haben will und was Intel, dann frage ich mich auch ein wenig, wo sie die Mondpreise hernehmen? 
Außerdem ist der Preisunterschied zwischen den i7 einfach zu groß, die kommen doch alle vom gleichen Wafer. 

Na ja, du bist in dieser Beziehung ja der gleichen Meinung.
Vielleicht ändert sich was mit dem 1156, aber bei der Preispolitik für die CPU wird Intel wohl festhalten.
Wenn ich gucke, was der i7 860 so kosten soll....


----------



## AMD_Killer (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

In der neuen PGHX ist ja auch der neue i5 im test da steht auch drin das Intel mit dem i5 in die billigere Liga einsteigen will.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*



AMD_Killer schrieb:


> In der neuen PGHX ist ja auch der neue i5 im test da steht auch drin das Intel mit dem i5 in die billigere Liga einsteigen will.


 
Die neuen CPUs werden sicher eine Menge bringen und auch AMD wird darauf reagieren müssen. 
Hoffentllich nicht wieder mit noch mehr takt und noch mehr TDP, bringt nichts.


----------



## AMD_Killer (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Endlich reagiert Intel einmal auf alle Benutzer Gruppen der i5 für "normale" Systeme. und mit den neuen i7 ist auch wieder was für enthusiasten dabei.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Damit sollten eigentlich alle abgedeckt sein und der Core i3 kommt ja auch noch.


----------



## AMD_Killer (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

AMD zieht aber bestimmt bald nach es bleibt spannend.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*



AMD_Killer schrieb:


> AMD zieht aber bestimmt bald nach es bleibt spannend.


 
Machen sie sicherlich.
Mal sehen wann endlich mal AM3 CPUs rauskommen, die tatsächlich den AM3 Sockel nutzen und die vollen 941 Pins haben werden. 
Die passen dann nicht mehr in den AM2+ Sockel rein.
Das bring ebenso ein Verwirrspiel mit sich, wie Intel mit dem i7 860, den einige Computer Bild Leser in ihr Rampage 2 Extreme reindrücken wollen.


----------



## AMD_Killer (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Das wollten die nicht wirklich oder (naja CB ebend^^).
Ich find die OC Version von AMD die auf 100 Stück begrenzt is irgendwie
warum machen die sowas?


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gar nichts, das ist ein Trippel Channel Kit, für AMD nicht geeignet.


Geht schon, nur opfert man unter Umständen Leistung.
Wobei 'Dual Chan' auch bei neueren AMDs funktioniert, mit unganged Mode...


Prostore schrieb:


> Achso also intel is extra für sli ausgelegt und amd net nur was ist cf? xD


Nein, der X58 kann nur beides, theoretisch.
CF ist das Gegenstück von AMD zu nVidias SLI, also wenn man mehrere GraKas zusammen nutzen möchte, was ich nur empfehlen kann, wenn du die Super AA Modis nutzen willst (Also beide Karten rendern, um das Bild hübscher zu machen als das mit einer möglich wäre), ansonsten eher nicht zu empfehlen...



AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Und wenn es mal nichtmehr reichen sollte gibt es ja immernoch das ocen.


Was völlig überbewertet ist und in der Praxis eher 'nen abstürzenden Rechner als mehr Leistung bringt...

Klar, ~500MHz mehr klingen gut, aber wenn man von 3,2GHz ausgeht, sind das auch nur 15% mehr Takt, was im Besten Fall 7,5% mehr Leistung bringt...


AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Halte zwar nicht viel von AMD aber wenn man ein billiges Spiele System haben möchte, dann hat intel das nachsehen.


Und ich halte nicht viel von Intel, weil man hier gern unsinnige Kastrationen oder schwachsinnige Limitierungen untergejubelt bekommt, die dafür sorgen, das man so ein System nach ein paar Jahren einfach nur wegschmeißen kann...

Aktuell sind z.B. P31/G31 davon betroffen, die kein Memory Remapping haben, entsprechend nur max, 3.5GiB von 4 ansprechen können, beim i975x funktioniert das auch nicht ordentlich, so dass man bei 8GiB nur 7,5GiB hat...

Kurzum: einem wird hier das Geld ausser Tasche gezogen.
Dazu noch unsinnige Änderungen am Sockel (Core 2 Duo sag ich da nur



AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Was findest den s******* dran.
> Die virtuellen Kerne bringen beim auch nochmal ein bisschen mehr Leistung.


Nein, nicht zwangsläufig, die können auch Leistung kosten.

Erst SMT auf AMDs Bulldozer kann wirklich immer Leistung bringen, das liegt aber an der (vermuteten) Implementierung davon...


----------



## Prostore (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Hi leute ich bins normal ^^ und zwar denkt ihr das die 

Gtx 285 2gb 
in das gehäuse passt ? Cooler Master CM 690 (RC-690-KKN1) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland 

Mfg Patrick


----------



## Ezio (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*



AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Das wollten die nicht wirklich oder (naja CB ebend^^).
> Ich find die OC Version von AMD die auf 100 Stück begrenzt is irgendwie
> warum machen die sowas?


Aus dem gleichen Grund wie Intel die Extreme Edition. Sie wollen etwas "scheinbar besonderes" bringen um dafür einen utopischen Preis zu verlangen.



Prostore schrieb:


> Hi leute ich bins normal ^^ und zwar denkt ihr das die
> 
> Gtx 285 2gb
> in das gehäuse passt ? Cooler Master CM 690 (RC-690-KKN1) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> ...


Ja das passt. Wenn du es leise willst rate ich dir aber von dem Case ab -> Vibrationen.


----------



## Prostore (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

welche würde du vorschlagen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*



AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Ich find die OC Version von AMD die auf 100 Stück begrenzt is irgendwie
> warum machen die sowas?


 
Warum baut Ferrari von einem Auto nur 50 Stück?
Rein aus Prestige eben. 



Prostore schrieb:


> welche würde du vorschlagen?


 
Du kannst das Xigmatek Midgard nehmen oder das Cooler Master RC590.


----------



## Ezio (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Hat das das Midgard andere HDD-Halterungen? Die vom CM690 sind totaler Müll.

Wie viel willst du denn ausgeben für das Case? Sehr gut ist das Silverstone FT01, wenn es dir nicht zu teuer ist. Oder sonst das CM Sileo 500.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Die vom Midgard ist entkoppelt, ich bin sher zufrieden damit.
Allerdings weiß ich auch nicht genau, wie die im 690 ist.


----------



## Prostore (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

K danke jungs ^^


----------



## Ezio (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die vom Midgard ist entkoppelt, ich bin sher zufrieden damit.
> Allerdings weiß ich auch nicht genau, wie die im 690 ist.


Die HDD-Rahmen im CM690 sind eher eine Vibrationsverstärkung als eine Entkopplung


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*



Ezio schrieb:


> Die HDD-Rahmen im CM690 sind eher eine Vibrationsverstärkung als eine Entkopplung


 
Ich habe drei Platten verbaut und beim Midgard vibriert nichts.


----------



## Ezio (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Das schlimmste ist ja, dass es Teile gibt die im Case herumklappern, das verdoppelt glatt die Lautstärke. Aber bald muss ich mich nicht mehr damit rumärgern. Mein Silverstone TJ07 ist schon von Caseking abgeschickt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Ist aber auch ein wenig teurer als das Cooler Master.


----------



## ghostadmin (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Also ich weiß nicht was du für Probleme mit dem CM690 hast^^
Bei mir klappert nix^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Liegt bestimmt an den super WDs.


----------



## ghostadmin (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Ach hätte ich erwähnen sollen das ich damals noch keine WD im Rechner hatte....


----------



## Ezio (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Stimmt ich hab ne WD drin^^
Aber trotzdem darf das nicht passieren. Die Frontplatte war bei mir völlig locker, ich musste sie verbiegen damit sie hält!


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Ist eben eine miese Verarbeitung.
Das Midgard ist auch besser verarbeitet als mein altes Centurion 534.


----------



## Prostore (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

So um nochmal sicher zugehen ich will mir heute dies sachen bestellen und will nochmal frage ob das alles passt nicht das da dann was net passt 

Mainboard Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, 770 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Kühler Scythe Mugen 2 (Sockel 478/775/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCMG-2000) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Graka Palit/XpertVision GeForce GTX 285, 2048MB GDDR3, 2x DVI, TV-out, PCIe 2.0 (NE3TX285FT345) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
gehäuse Cooler Master CM 690 (RC-690-KKN1) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
ram Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/4G) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
prozi AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (HDZ955FBGIBOX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Und ich werde mein 600watt be quit straight power netzteil benutzen meine 2 blueray laufwerke 
und meine 500gb festplatte wie gesagt hoffe das das alles past vom strom und vom platz her ! das sich nichts blockiert Danke für die antworten !!

Mfg Patrick


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Sooo, wollen wir doch mal schauen.... 

Mainboard --- check.
Kühler --- check.
GraKa --- check.
Gehäuse --- check.
RAM --- check.
CPU --- check.

Sie alles gut aus und müsste super klappen. 

Erzähl mal, wenn du die Hardware hast.


----------



## Prostore (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Ich schätze mal so nächste woche wenn ich sie habe und alles zusammen gebaut habe ist das erste was ich mache hier in den threand zu schreiben  danke nochmal an euch alle ihr seit eine super hilfe !


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Wenn du alles hast, dann melde dich wieder.
Falls du Probleme beim Bauen hast, bekommst du hier schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## Ezio (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Jetzt also doch das CM690? Das Midgard ist besser verarbeitet und sogar günstiger. Die Graka würde ich nochmal überdenken. 2GiB sind nicht wirklich notwendig und für das gleiche Geld bekommst du schon die HD4870X2.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Die dann aber mit Mikroruckler glänzt.


----------



## Prostore (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Midgard hmm is das viel platz?


----------



## Ezio (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Dann würde ich aber eher zu einer GTX 275 1792MiB greifen, die lässt sich locker auf 285 Niveau takten und ist fast 100€ günstiger. Das P/L der GTX 285 ist einfach schlecht.



> Midgard hmm is das viel platz?


Das Chasis vom Midgard ist mit dem CM690 baugleich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Das Midgard hat sehr viel Platz und eine GTX 275 ist auch eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Prostore (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

also ich hab jetzt schon alles bestellt außer das gehäuse weil ihr sagt lieber das mingrade xD die graka is zu spät gekommen xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

In meinem Midgard ist eine GTX 260 eingebaut und da ist noch sehr viel Luft zwischen.


----------



## Prostore (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Das gibts auch ohne graka das gehäuse ? den die gtx 285 is auf dem weg ^^ und passt die auch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Das Gehäuse ohne GraKa? 
Wieso sollte es das Gehäuse mit GraKa geben?


----------



## Prostore (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

hab das grade so verstanden das da ne gtx 260 drine wäre


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Nee, da ist keine Grafikkarte drinne. 
Wieso sollte auch.
Da ist es. KLICK


----------



## Prostore (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Achso xD wie auch ohne meinboard ich dussel xD


----------



## Prostore (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

ich werde mir das gehäuse kaufen ^^ hoffe nur das die graka rein passt das is ja morts ding ey xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Tja, was soll man dazu sagen...  höchstens.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prostore (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

sind da die kühler drine wie auf dem bild? ^^ und was meinst du mit höchstens ? xD


----------



## Ezio (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Es sind nur 2 Lüfter inkl. Bei Caseking gibt es auch die Battle Edition mit 4 Lüftern: Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Midgard "Battle Edition"


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*



Prostore schrieb:


> sind da die kühler drine wie auf dem bild? ^^ und was meinst du mit höchstens ? xD


 
Höchstens... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eben.  

Ich habe die Standardversion gepostet, wie ich sie auch habe, dann gibts noch besser ausgestattete, aber das Case ist immer das gleiche.
Mal bei Caseking reingucken.


----------



## Prostore (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

hmm der mit 4 kühler ist halt ein großer preis unterschied da muss ich nochmal überlegen


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Der Standard reicht und dann kaufst du dir einen 140mm Lüfter dazu für den Deckel, ist günstiger.


----------



## Prostore (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

jo dann werde ich das machen


----------



## Prostore (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Jo alles ist bestellt und ich hoffe das alles am samstag an kommt
^^ werde nochmal wegen dem einbauen fragen weil der prozi kühler ja schwer zu einbauen sein soll


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Nö, eigentlich nicht.


----------



## riedochs (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*



Prostore schrieb:


> Jo alles ist bestellt und ich hoffe das alles am samstag an kommt
> ^^ werde nochmal wegen dem einbauen fragen weil der prozi kühler ja schwer zu einbauen sein soll



Ist einfach.


----------



## Prostore (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

na wenn ihr das sag wird das hoffentlich stimmen ^^ und die teile kommen erst montag bist dienstag an ~.~ weil die das gehäuse nach bestellen müssen ich post auch gerne nochmal die teile die ich jetzt gekauft habe xDDD hab sie nähmlich bei mindfractory gekauft und habe es so oder so versandkosten frei bekommen weil ich über 500netto wa xDDD  

Mainboard GIGABYTE MA770T-UD3P 5200MT/s AM3 ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
Prozikühler Scythe Mugen 2 SCMG-2000 S754,939,940,AM2(+),AM3,478,775,1366 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
Grafikkarte 2048MB Palit GeForce GTX285 GDDR3 Dual-Link DVI HDMI Retail - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
Prozi AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.20GHz AM3 6MB 125W BLACK EDITION BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
Gehäuse Midi ATX Xigmatek Midgard Black (ohne Netzteil) - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
140mm kühler 140x140mm Sharkoon 140x140x25 Gehäuselüfter - System Fan M (Midrange) - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
Ram 2x2048MB Kit Kingston ValueRAM 1333MHz CL9 No - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de 

Sind doch mehr sachen als gedacht hoffentlich pack das nt den zusatz xDD
Bin so glücklich ^^ danke jungs


----------



## riedochs (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Sehr schönes System *maletwasgeknicktnachrechtsschau* Wird dir viel Freude bereiten.


----------



## Prostore (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

das hoffe ich doch mal stark ! und hoffe auch lange xD


----------



## riedochs (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Damit hast du lange Freude. Selbst mit meinem E8400 und einer 4870 kann ich noch alles flüssig bei 1920x1200 spielen.


----------



## Prostore (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

ich hoffe nur das die ware mal ankommt habe bei hoh mal per Nachname gemacht und mein nt kam net an xD habe bei mf die 756€ auf per Nachname gemacht weil ich das Risiko net eingehen will das die ware wider net an kommt ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

*AW: Pc zusammen gestellt so ok ?*

Der Kram kommt schon, sei halt zu Hause, wenn der DHL Knabe kommt. 
Dann gleich losschrauben.


----------



## Prostore (6. August 2009)

ja mach mir aber immer noch voll den kopf das des net alles klappt xD bin halt immer skeptisch ^^ freu mich schon wenn die ganze sache da stehen dann mach ich fotos und video´s und haus in youtube den link werde ich euch dann auch hier posten


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

Das klappt schon, schau in die Hanfbücher rein, wie man was baut, dann wird das schon was.


----------



## AMD_Killer (6. August 2009)

Hab meinen ersten PC mit 13 gebaut hat auch geklappt (irgendwie)^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Hab meinen ersten PC mit 13 gebaut hat auch geklappt (irgendwie)^^


 
Nach sechs Stunden Bauzeit....


----------



## AMD_Killer (6. August 2009)

Ja so ungefähr.
Und die Software ach mindestens so 12 stunden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

Kenne ich, beim ersten Rechner habe ich 20 Mal die Festplatten neu partitioniert, bis ich zufrieden war.


----------



## Prostore (7. August 2009)

naja dann werde ich das wohl auch hin bekommen  xD mir is nur grade übelst langweilig und kann auch net pennen kanns kaum abwarten bis der kram da ist xDDD


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2009)

Schade, dass du schon bestellst hast.
Sonst hättest das Bankkonto noch mal genauer untersuchen können, ob nicht doch noch das eine oder mehr geht.


----------



## Prostore (7. August 2009)

net wirklich ^^ ich denke mal das reicht auch von der leistung oder?


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. August 2009)

@Quanti
Wieso bitte 20 mal???


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2009)

Prostore schrieb:


> net wirklich ^^ ich denke mal das reicht auch von der leistung oder?


 
He he he, der 965 BE kommt demnächst raus. 



Fadi schrieb:


> @Quanti
> Wieso bitte 20 mal???


 
Na ja, ich habe den Pentium 3 bekommen, mit einer 8GB Platte drinne und hatte mir eine 40GB Platte dazugekauft.
Boah ey, 40GB. 
Das muss erst mal richtig aufgeteilt werden.


----------



## Prostore (7. August 2009)

hmm das is jetzt blöd xD ärgert mich schon en bissel ! xD

Ps: bekomme das blöd Profil bild nicht hochgeladen ... *sauer*


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2009)

Willst du einen Avatar haben?
Achte auf die Auflösung und Dateiendung.


----------



## ghostadmin (7. August 2009)

In deinem Profil ist doch das Bild. 
Avatar heißt hier Benutzerbild^^


----------



## Prostore (7. August 2009)

ja eigentlich in meim profil wirds angezeigt aber im forum beim beitag net und habe da auch die richtige größe ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2009)

Geh mal in das Kontrollzentrum und dann auf "Benutzerbild ändern".


Edit:
Aha, geht doch.
Mach doch noch eine Signatur fertig.


----------



## Prostore (7. August 2009)

gepackt  endlich xD


----------



## ghostadmin (7. August 2009)

Jetzt ist es doch eh da.

@Quanti, du bist zu langsam


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2009)

Hat etwas gedauert die Flasche abzusetzen und mit einer Hand tippt es sich doof.


----------



## Prostore (7. August 2009)

Ich glaube ich versuche es nochmal mit heia machen ^^ wenn ich net einpenn kann komm ich wider back jungs ! ansonsten wünsche ich euch eine gute nacht !!


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2009)

Jep, good Nite.


----------



## Prostore (7. August 2009)

kann net schlafen -.-


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. August 2009)

Na dann guten Morgen.


----------



## Prostore (7. August 2009)

ja danke dir auch xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2009)

du hast doch jetzt alles bestellt, oder?


----------



## Prostore (7. August 2009)

ja schon vor 9 std xD aber halt per nachname


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2009)

OK, war denn alles lieferbar oder ging was nicht?


----------



## Prostore (7. August 2009)

also die bescheinigung hab ich aber obs an kommt is ne andere sache 

Versuche jetzt nochmal zu penne GN8 alle


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2009)

Bescheinigung ist klar, aber ob nun alle Artikel lieferbar sind, denn dann gehts recht schnell.


----------



## Prostore (7. August 2009)

Ob die alle lieferbar sind weiß ich nit aber müsste eig sein kanns ja mal gucken wenn du willst weiß net wo ich da gucken soll 

Mb GIGABYTE MA770T-UD3P 5200MT/s AM3 ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
prozikühler Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
gtx 285 2gb 2048MB Palit GeForce GTX285 GDDR3 Dual-Link DVI HDMI Retail - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
prozi AMD Phenom II X4 955 3.20GHz AM3 6MB 125W BLACK EDITION BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
Gehäuse Midi ATX Xigmatek Midgard Black (ohne Netzteil) - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
140mm 140x140mm Sharkoon 140x140x25 Gehäuselüfter - System Fan M (Midrange) - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de
ram 2x2048MB Kit Kingston ValueRAM 1333MHz CL9 No - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de

Also angeblich beim gehäuse muss nach bestellt werde und der prozikühler wies aussieht nur was hat das zu heißen (kein Artikel vorhanden) verkaufen die das net mehr ... weil ich finde auch net wenn ichs manuell suche ...  schon das erste problem


----------



## STSLeon (7. August 2009)

Ruf einfach mal an, geht schnell und die Menschen dort sind auch nett. Da kannst du dann den Prozessorkühler wechseln oder sogar weglassen und erst mal den Boxed Kühler verbauen. Sind nicht so der Hit aber für den Anfang (ohne Übertakten) reicht der auch. Beim Gehäuse könntest du das Antec three hunderd nehmen, das ist auch ziemlich gut


----------



## Prostore (7. August 2009)

Es is ja alles schon zeit gestern per nachname bestellt ^^ so isses net nur halt der prozi kühler macht facksen ... 
Ich hoffe das der noch ankommt da ich ihn ja auch gestern bestellt habe und gestern wa der artikel noch da

( und das gleich ist auch seit eben mit dem gehäuse ) ... und die bestätiguns email is auch net da hab nur den beleck aus gedruck !  ? was hat das jetzt zu heiße

(((hat sich alles geklärt wurde alles reservirt des wegen sind die artikel net abrufbar D))


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2009)

Wenn du alles schon bestellt hast, dann bekommst du es auch so.
Wenn das nicht möglich sein sollte, bekommst du von denen eine Mail.
Schon mal nachgeguckt?


----------



## Prostore (7. August 2009)

jop alles da sollte nach mf am donnerstag-freitag da sein !! ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2009)

Ist ja nicht mehr lange hin.


----------



## Prostore (7. August 2009)

HAHA !! ich kann ja jetzt schon net pennen ! xD wie soll ich das ne woche aushalten xDD


----------



## ghostadmin (7. August 2009)

Dorgen, Alkohol, Frauen... zB 






_______________
Nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Prostore (7. August 2009)

Gute idee ^^ suche schnell mal das kleine grüne Tütchen XDDD


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2009)

Einfach ein wenig Gras rauchen, das verkürzt die Wartezeit und man sieht dabei so schöne Farben.


----------



## Prostore (7. August 2009)

^^ naja ich hoffes mal das ich es schnell bekomme kanns kaum abwarten .. ^^ .
soll ich eig bei meiner alten festplatte den alten grafikarten treiber löschen weil... weil ich net  richtigs windows hab es auf ner cd zum formatiren. habe ne packard bell recovery cd und wenn ich recover wird halt alles wider hergestellt und das is blöd weil ich dann eh die hälfte wider löschen


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2009)

Du kannst aus einer Recovery CD eine normale Windows CD machen und die Brennen, ist kein Problem.
Oder du saugst dir Win7 RC gratis bei Microsoft runter und benutzt das. Bis März geht das problemlos.


----------



## Prostore (7. August 2009)

.. da gibts nur ein prob ^^ ich lade für 400mb fast 6std -.- obwohl ich dsl 2000 habe

Da bleibt nur das mit der rc cd zu richtig win zumachen also zusatz programme runterlöschen nur wie geht das?...


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2009)

Du hast doch noch Zeit, bis der Rechner kommt. 
Sonst frag mal einen Freund, der eine schnellere Leitung hat als du, ob er es dir ziehen kann.
Kostet absolut nichts.

Nun, da ich nicht genau weiß, ob das legal ist mit der Win machen aus einer Recovery ist, kann ich dir so keinen direkten Tipp geben.
Aber schau doch mal bei Google rein... "Aus Recovery CD eine normale Windows CD machen" oder sowas, du findest schon genug Ideen.


----------



## Prostore (7. August 2009)

hab mal vom kumppel den Bruder gefragt der hat informatik studiert der hat gesagt sowas würde net gehen 

Dableibt mir keine ander wahl als versuchen win 7 zudownloaden die trail version hast du en link?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2009)

Was hat der denn studiert. 
Der sollte mal seine Uni verklagen. 

Letztendlich ist es auch egal, nimm irgendeine Windows XP CD, du hast ja einen Key.


----------



## Prostore (7. August 2009)

ok ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2009)

Geh zu einem Freund, lass dir die CD geben und installiere das System mit dem Key von der Recovery, fertig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

So, der Doppelpost muss jetzt mal sein. 

Hier ist ein Foto vom Midgard, da kannst du sehen, wo der 140mm Lüfter im Deckel verbaut wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Hast du das Teil jetzt extra für ihn zerlegt?


----------



## Prostore (8. August 2009)

Geil danke dann werde ich mir bald auch ein 2 kühler dazu kaufen ^^ hoffe das ich das hin bekomm und danke  für die mühe  echt super !


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Jep, kein Thema, wie gesagt, den Deckel vorsichtig rausdrücken, die Klipse könnten schnell brechen, genau gucken, wo die sitzen und dann kannst du ganz bequem zwei 140mm Lüfter in die vorgesehenen Bohrungen reinschrauben.


----------



## Prostore (8. August 2009)

wenn ich probs habe schreine ich hier wider rein und mache fotos vom prob aber wie ich das bild so in den threand bekomme is mir ein rätsel


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Wenn du mit den Xigmatec-Lüftern zufrieden bist (könnte ja sein), dann kannst du dir einen passenden 140er von denen dazukaufen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Wenn du mit den Xigmatec-Lüftern zufrieden bist (könnte ja sein), dann kannst du dir einen passenden 140er von denen dazukaufen.


 
Der dann garantiert kaputt geht, weil gleich drei Lüfter von denen, die problemlos laufen....


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Deswegen ja "(könnte ja sein)".


----------



## Prostore (8. August 2009)

oder so ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Halt ausprobieren,
Ich habe die Scythe Kaze Maru.


----------



## Prostore (8. August 2009)

naja aber bis der ankommt xD vergeht ne Ewigkeit

(machen die Xigmatec-Lüftern etwa probs ...)


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Die haben oft ein Schleifgeräusch beim Lager.


----------



## Prostore (8. August 2009)

das ist blöd -.- hoffentlich is das net bei mir so


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. August 2009)

Wie gesagt, ausprobieren.


----------



## Prostore (8. August 2009)

wie sieht den das aus mit dem Scythe Mugen 2 hat der den ich gekauft habe eig 2 kühler auf beiden seite gehabt oder nur 1 auf einer seite den bei mf stand nichts davon


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Beim Mugen 2 ist ein Lüfter dabei. 
Installieren kann man darauf glaube ich ganze 4, aber wer braucht das schon... 
Einer reicht auch.


----------



## Prostore (8. August 2009)

was mich auch noch interessieren wird was diese Leitungen sind... die zum "prozi" dann runter gehen is da wasser drine ?^^


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Das sind Heatpipes, auch bekannt unter Wärmerohr 
Und ja in denen ist eine Flüssigkeit enthalten.


----------



## Prostore (8. August 2009)

Muss man die nach ner zeit nachfüllen ? damit die erhalten bleib nicht das die verdunstet ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Nein muss man nicht^^
Und selbst wenn das mal verdunsten sollte, bis dahin kannst du den Kühler eh auf keinem Board mehr benutzen^^


----------



## Prostore (8. August 2009)

ok wenn das solange hält is ja hammer ^^ werde mir dann auch noch 3 weiter von den kühlern holen um zu versuchen irgent wann mal den prozi zutakten


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Wieso willst du dir 3 CPU Kühler noch dazu holen? 
Oder meinst du Lüfter? Zur Erinnerung, Lüfter das sind diese kleinen eckigen Teile die viel Krach machen und etwas Luft durch die Gegend schieben^^


----------



## Prostore (8. August 2009)

*Lüfter*  Sorry falsch ausgedrückt ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Du willst dir 4 Lüfter auf den CPU-Kühler schnallen?


----------



## Prostore (8. August 2009)

warum nicht ? ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Weils total sinnlos ist. 
2 Lüfter bringen ja schon kaum was, höchstens 1-3° wenns viel ist. 4 Lüfter würden sich da glaube ich jetzt mal gegenseitig mehr blockieren, also geht der Nutzen gegen 0.


----------



## Prostore (8. August 2009)

hmm da hast du recht ^^ und was hälts du von einen größeren lüfter dran schnalln?


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Nichts. ^^
Eher einen besseren 120er, das reicht.
140er passen auf den Mugen 2 glaub ich gar nicht drauf^^


----------



## Prostore (8. August 2009)

hmm ok aber naja bis dahin ist noch viel zeit ^^ erst mal müssen die anderen teile ankommen


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Jep. 
Über Umbauten kann man dann noch sprechen^^


----------



## Prostore (8. August 2009)

und den zusammen bau da werde ich auch noch probs haben xD da melde ich mich wider hier


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Naja so schwer ist das ja nicht. 
Lego für Große^^


----------



## Prostore (8. August 2009)

xD genau


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Man könnte schon 4 Lüfter auf dem Mugen2 montieren, ohne dass sie sich gegenseitig behindern.
Sie müssen halt nur über Kreuz blasen.
Nur bringen wird es nicht viel, außer Krach.


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Am besten 4 Ultra Kazes. 
Dann hebt der Kühler ab.


----------



## Prostore (8. August 2009)

xD
 also doch 4 xD


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Nein, das war nurn Spaß, angelehnt an "Krach" 
Den machen 4 Ultra Kazes nämlich ganz gewaltig^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Bevor du über mehrere Lüfter nachdenkst, solltest du erst mal schauen, wie die Temps mit einem sind.


----------



## Prostore (8. August 2009)

Ich hoffe dich mal bei volllast im grünen bereich


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Klar. 
Wenn nicht, dann hats was.
Außer du oced auf 5 Ghz.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Dann braucht er aber 4 Ultra Kazes.


----------



## Prostore (8. August 2009)

xD na dann bin ich ja beruhig dann muss sich nur die graka mit dem netzteil vertragen dann isses perfect ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Solange du nicht versuchst eine GTX275 mit nem 300 Watt NT zum laufen zu bringen geht das schon.
Obwohl ich denke, im Idle reichen die 300 Watt evtl sogar noch aus.


----------



## Prostore (8. August 2009)

xDDDDDDD

NE  is ein bequiet s-power e6-600w ^^ bei ner gtx 285 2gb


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Reicht locker aus, könntest sogar SLI machen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. August 2009)

Es wäre schlimm, wenn der PC im Idle mehr als 300W verbrauchen würde.


----------



## Prostore (8. August 2009)

hab en amd Prozessor mim Gigabyte Board das geht nicht oda?...


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Wieso sollte es nicht gehen. 
SLI ja schon, dann halt CF.


----------



## Prostore (8. August 2009)

Stimmt das geht ja auch noch ^^ nur hatte bissel bedenken weil viele sagten das bq sich unterlast aus schaltet


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2009)

Ja das machen alle guten NT. 
Die schalten sich alle bei Überlast ab.^^

Dein 600 Watt NT ist mit der GTX285 aber noch lange nicht unter Last, das ist nur normal Betrieb.


----------



## Prostore (8. August 2009)

AA perfekt ^^ da ich nämlich extrem gerne zocke und das auch mal wenn man frei hat 24h xD brauch man schon was ordentliches


----------



## Prostore (9. August 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ja das machen alle guten NT.
> Die schalten sich alle bei Überlast ab.^^
> 
> Dein 600 Watt NT ist mit der GTX285 aber noch lange nicht unter Last, das ist nur normal Betrieb.



Verstehe ich net ^^


----------



## ghostadmin (9. August 2009)

Gestern hast du es noch verstanden 

Ich hab nur gesagt das dein 600 Watt NT für den Rechner mehr als ausreicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. August 2009)

Prostore schrieb:


> Verstehe ich net ^^


 
Es hat mehr als genug Leistung, das ist alles, du kannst damit auch zwei GTX 285 betreiben.


----------



## Prostore (11. August 2009)

Jungs der pc is erst nächsten dienstag da -.-*  weil die das gehäuse vergessen haben auf die rechnung zumachen und die das nun nach bestellen müssen -.-*


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Das ist ja echt ärgerlich.
Geduld haben, wird schon was.


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

Prostore schrieb:


> Jungs der pc is erst nächsten dienstag da -.-*  weil die das gehäuse vergessen haben auf die rechnung zumachen und die das nun nach bestellen müssen -.-*



Lol, was fuer Pfeifen.


----------



## Prostore (11. August 2009)

ich kanns net mehr abwarten xD will gucken ob alles klapp das macht mich alles noch nervöser  xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Tja, da wirst du dann wohl noch warten müssen.
Aber, wie gesagt, das klappt schon.


----------



## STSLeon (12. August 2009)

Einfacher als Puzzeln, das nervigste ist das Kabelmanagement


----------



## Prostore (12. August 2009)

Das is ja noch schlimmer -.- alle teile sind da außer dass gehäuse und jetzt kann ich die sachen net ein baun ((((


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2009)

Nimm halt die Tischplatte als Gehäuse.


----------



## Prostore (12. August 2009)

Lol xD


----------



## Prostore (12. August 2009)

Hier sind mal (FAST) alle sachen fotografiert

http://img34.imageshack.us/i/1009844.jpg/

wie kann man eig das bild driket in den threand machen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2009)

So... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Wie hässlich ist denn der Karton von Gigabyte?


----------



## ghostadmin (12. August 2009)

Der Karton ist nicht hässlich, der ist Standard. 
Die sparen halt nicht am Board sondern an der Verpackung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2009)

Na ja, bessere RAMs hätte er auch nehmen können, die Kühler sieht nicht gut aus, OK, Palit hat schon immer miese Kartons designt.
Aber dieses Teil mit den drei Buchstaben drauf...??  
Muss der nicht blau sein und Intel draufstehen?


----------



## ghostadmin (12. August 2009)

Der RAM braucht keiner Kühler. Hat ja auch keine 256051205,14585 Volt. 
Und nein, die schwarze Schachtel passt schon


----------



## Prostore (12. August 2009)

..... wie geht das ? xD.
Also hab ich mist gebaut mit den ram und den kühler ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2009)

Prostore schrieb:


> ..... wie geht das ? xD.
> Also hab ich mist gebaut mit den ram und den kühler ?


 
Nee, wir veräppeln dich nur. 
Du hast ein super System.


----------



## Prostore (12. August 2009)

puhhh xD wo ich noch en bissel bedenken habe mit dem zusammen bau ist der hugen Prozessor kühler 
WAS SIND DAS ALLES FÜR EINZELTEILE !!! xxDD das is ja schlimm also ich glaube daran werde ich noch verzweifeln (


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2009)

Immer in die Handbücher gucken, dann kann nichts daneben gehen.


----------



## Prostore (12. August 2009)

ich versuchs  nochmal ^^ wie bekomme ich die bilder so in den threand


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2009)

Prostore schrieb:


> ich versuchs  nochmal ^^ wie bekomme ich die bilder so in den threand


 
Ich habe dir eine Nachricht geschickt, noch nicht gelesen?


----------



## Prostore (12. August 2009)

OoOps sry xD ich werde gleich mal alle sachen einzelt fotografieren und rein machen


----------



## AMD_Killer (12. August 2009)

Wenn du Probleme mit dem zusammenbau hast. Und nicht mehr weiter weist dann eine Pause machen und uns fragen


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2009)

Prostore schrieb:


> OoOps sry xD ich werde gleich mal alle sachen einzelt fotografieren und rein machen


 
Jo, mach mal, ich schau später mal rein, jetzt muss ich weg, unnnndddd wechhhh.


----------



## Prostore (12. August 2009)

Hier is mal alles ^^ hoffe es hat geklappt :S (AUUUUU)


----------



## riedochs (12. August 2009)

Ist nur der übliche Wahnsinn.

Sieht schlimmer aus als es ist. Nur mit der Ruhe.


----------



## ghostadmin (12. August 2009)

Ganz schön laut ausehender boxed Kühler :X
Das Gigabyte find ich echt hässlich


----------



## riedochs (12. August 2009)

Den boxed Lüfter brauch er ja zum Glück nicht.


----------



## Prostore (12. August 2009)

boxendlüfter = prozi lüfter ? ^^


----------



## AMD_Killer (12. August 2009)

Er meint den Lüfter der gleich zum Prozi mit dazu war in der Verpackung. Dieser ist nähmlich unendlich laut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2009)

Und ebenso überflüssig.


----------



## Prostore (12. August 2009)

Jo habe ja dieses fett ding da gekauft xD


----------



## AMD_Killer (12. August 2009)

Fett aber astreine Kühlleistung


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2009)

Fett ist nie verkehrt.


----------



## AMD_Killer (12. August 2009)

@Prostore
Willst du den PC gleich am Dienstag zusammenbauen wenn alles da ist?


----------



## Prostore (12. August 2009)

Ich hoffe ja das er diese woche noch an kommt den beim gehäuse steht 5 auflager  und ja wenn alle teile da sind versuche ichs wenn ich net weiter weiß is die erste wahl diese forum


----------



## AMD_Killer (12. August 2009)

Wird schon


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2009)

Sehe ich auch, außerdem brennt AMD nicht so lange wie Intel.


----------



## Prostore (12. August 2009)

O.o was heißst den jetzt brenne xD !!!???!!!???


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2009)

Der Computer. 
Intel brennt länger, war ja auch teurer, also kann man das auch erwarten.


----------



## Prostore (12. August 2009)

Achso ^^ aber so teuer wa der amd prozi auch net ^^


----------



## AMD_Killer (12. August 2009)

Das dümmste was man beim zusammenbau machen kann ist das man anstatt zwischen der CPU und dem Kühler die Wärmeleitpaste macht. Diese zwischen CPU und Mobo machen.


----------



## Prostore (12. August 2009)

So eine hatte ich garnet o.O? was nun muss ich das immer wider neu auftrage oder nur einmal ... und was ist ein mobo???


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2009)

AMD_Killer schrieb:


> Das dümmste was man beim zusammenbau machen kann ist das man anstatt zwischen der CPU und dem Kühler die Wärmeleitpaste macht. Diese zwischen CPU und Mobo machen.


 
Gibts schon.
Das Board erst mal außerhalb des Gehäuses testen und dabei die Schutzfolie des Boards als Unterlage nehmen.


----------



## AMD_Killer (12. August 2009)

Ist nicht noch WLP (Wärmeleitpaste) beim CPU Kühler dazu? Und die kommt zwischen CPU und CPU Kühler.


----------



## Prostore (12. August 2009)

ne ist nich dabei (. 
und außer halbt testen ... ? D


----------



## Prostore (12. August 2009)

Doch habs gefunde so ne duckelblau graue paste nur was ein mobo is ist mir ein rätzel


----------



## ghostadmin (12. August 2009)

Doch eigentlich schon. 

Edit: ZU spät

Mobo = Motherboard, das blaue eckige Ding


----------



## AMD_Killer (12. August 2009)

Ohne WLP is ein bissel schlecht.
Wenn du nirgendwo welche findest. Dann bestell dir welche bei Caseking sehr schnelle Lieferung.
Edit: Denn ist ja gut. Mobo ist Motherboard


----------



## Prostore (12. August 2009)

so ads heißst die paste auf die unter seite vom kühler und die oberseite vom prozi ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2009)

Ist beim Mugen denn keine WLP dabei?


----------



## Prostore (12. August 2009)

jo hab sie gefunden ^^


----------



## Prostore (12. August 2009)

Habe mal was gemacht hoffe das des so richtig is ^^


----------



## AMD_Killer (12. August 2009)

Perfekt musst nur auf passen das sie nicht zu dick ist und nicht zu dünn. sonst gibts hitze


----------



## Prostore (12. August 2009)

das heißst eine 2mm schicht den viel passte is net in der packung


----------



## AMD_Killer (12. August 2009)

Ja reicht dicke^^
Was zuviel ist kommt an den Seiten eh raus


----------



## ghostadmin (12. August 2009)

Eine 2mm Schicht ist viel zu viel. =D
Mach einfach einen Kleks in die Mitte und evtl noch in jede Ecke einen Kleinen. Durch den Anpressdruck verteilt sich das schon von alleine.


----------



## AMD_Killer (12. August 2009)

Meinte er nicht einen 2mm Kleks in der Mitte


----------



## ghostadmin (12. August 2009)

Er schreibt aber "2mm schicht"


----------



## riedochs (12. August 2009)

Die Waermeleitpaste (WLP) solltest du auf die CPU machen und nichtauf die Kuehler, denn auf der CPU haftet die besser und ist somit besser verteilbar. Die WLP sollte nur ganz duenn drauf sein. Zum verteilen ist zum Beispiel eine EC Karte gut geeigent.


----------



## Prostore (12. August 2009)

jo kenne mich halt damit net so gut aus xD will den pc oder den prozi nte nach 2 tagen weg schmeissen weil er dursch gebrannt ist xD


----------



## ghostadmin (12. August 2009)

Selbst ohne WLP brennt der nicht durch, er wird nur recht warm dann^^


----------



## riedochs (12. August 2009)

Prostore schrieb:


> jo kenne mich halt damit net so gut aus xD will den pc oder den prozi nte nach 2 tagen weg schmeissen weil er dursch gebrannt ist xD



Ist verstaendlich. Wenn du nicht sicher bist schau mal ob jemand hier aus dem Forum in deiner Naehe wohnt und dir helfen wuerde.


----------



## Prostore (12. August 2009)

okay xD ich versuche mein glück mit der WLP ;D


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2009)

Wird schon klappen.


----------



## BamBuchi (13. August 2009)

Jap, ist kein Problem..


----------



## Prostore (14. August 2009)

pc is da alles fetig ds ding läuft  werde am dienstag ein video anfangen mit der hardware und hier den link posten 

 Danke nochmal an alles ;D


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2009)

Also noch nichts durchgebrannt? 
Wie sehen denn die Temps aus?


----------



## Prostore (14. August 2009)

Glaube 80°c is zuviel ^^

]Imageshack - unbenanntg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMD_Killer (14. August 2009)

Lass mal Prime95 laufen und dann lass mal die Temps mit Everest auslesen.


----------



## Prostore (14. August 2009)

sieht schon besser aus geht alle net höcher als 50°c lag wohl am programm ^^


----------



## AMD_Killer (14. August 2009)

50°C sehen doch schon viel besser aus. Aber immernoch bissel hoch.


----------



## Prostore (14. August 2009)

die is auch beim game auf 50°c
also konstant


----------



## ghostadmin (14. August 2009)

Die Temp3 da in dem Screenshoot ist glaube ich nicht die CPU^^
Wahrscheinlich irgendein Müll den SpeedFan ausliest oder die NB Temp.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2009)

50° unter Last ist OK.
Kannst du mal die Bilder hier uploaden?


----------



## Prostore (14. August 2009)

Kla hier


----------



## ghostadmin (14. August 2009)

Sind die Temps denn jetzt unter Last oder Idle?


----------



## Clastron (14. August 2009)

Schaut einfach unter EVEREST Home Edition nach, suber Programm


----------



## Prostore (14. August 2009)

Habe everest benutzt . und des wa nach crysis zocken ^^ also eig keine last mehr


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. August 2009)

45° ist ein paar Grad über normal, kommt aber drauf an, wie warm es im Zimmer ist.


----------



## Prostore (15. August 2009)

um die 20-23°


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2009)

Normal sollte dann so 40° anliegen.
Mal benutzen und schauen, ob sich das ändern.


----------



## Prostore (15. August 2009)

jap sie geht bei cry unter hoch auf 50-60°


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2009)

50-60° unter Last?
Hmm, klingt viel, muss aber nicht sein.
Hast du einen Lüfter in der Seitenwand drinne?
Wieviel WLP ist drauf?


----------



## Prostore (15. August 2009)

net viel und habe nur de lüfter an der graka der przi an sich is unter last ca an die 45° heiß


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2009)

Wo kommen dann die 50-60° her?


----------



## Prostore (15. August 2009)

voner graka hab ich die ganze zeit gesprchen ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2009)

Dann sag das doch auch.  
Das ist völlig normal, die kann auch 80° werden, der GPU macht das nichts aus.


----------



## Prostore (15. August 2009)

und ab wie viel °c geht der prozi  kapput ?^^


----------



## ghostadmin (15. August 2009)

Ab so ca 150° 
Aber da schaltet er sich vorher schon ab.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. August 2009)

Was hat die CPU mit der GPU zu tun?


----------



## Prostore (15. August 2009)

wollte ich nur wissen ^^ den beim zocken kommt schon an sie 45-50 ^^ ich werde das nochmal beobachten

Werde mich auch mal in die heie scheissen ^^ morgen lan


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. August 2009)

Die GPU kann 80° werden unter Last oder mehr, spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## Prostore (19. August 2009)

Sry komme grade net zu eim video -.- scheiss arbeit stresst ^^. mal ne andere frage ist es normal das ich bei gta 4 auf alles hoch im online modus bei vielen explosionen abund zu 25-30 fps habe


----------



## ghostadmin (19. August 2009)

Was willst du? 25-30 FPS in GTA IV sind doch schon top.


----------



## Prostore (19. August 2009)

echt ...?xD


----------



## ghostadmin (19. August 2009)

Ja.
Das Game ist ne Krankheit.


----------



## Prostore (19. August 2009)

okay... dann bin ich froh xD hab schon gedacht das die garkte  en bissel rumbuggt xD wie gesagt werde nochmal alles rein haun in yt halt wenn ich zeit habe  !!


----------



## ghostadmin (19. August 2009)

GTA IV läuft auch mit ner 8600GT oder so total flüssig auf höchsten Einstellungen, muss halt genug VRAM haben und ne 6 GHz Quad Core CPU.


----------



## Prostore (19. August 2009)

Perfect xXD was sagst du zu redfactory gueerilla... denkst das des perfect läuft ? des will ich mir demnächst holen xD


----------



## ghostadmin (19. August 2009)

Ich sage nur WTF is redfactory gueerilla


----------



## Prostore (19. August 2009)

ömm YouTube - Red faction guerrillla weapon&vehicles trailer habs mal hochgeladen... xD


----------



## ghostadmin (19. August 2009)

Tut mir leid kenn ich nicht, kann ich nix zu sagen.


----------



## Prostore (20. August 2009)

Hi wollte mal frage ob es normal ist in crysis alles auf very high 8AA 1680x1050 nur 20 fps haben wenn leute mit einem schlechternen system 20fps mehr haben auf den gleichen einsellungen ... 
Stimmt da vli doch was net mit der graka?


----------



## ghostadmin (20. August 2009)

crysis -> very high -> 8xAA -> 20 FPS <- auch völlig normal, solange das nicht die Höchst Werte sind sondern die Durschnittswerte. Ich kanns mit meiner GTX285 auch nicht völlig auf sehr hoch spielen mit 4xAA ohne das es mir zu ruckelig wird, 30 FPS solltens schon sein^^


----------



## Prostore (20. August 2009)

das sind die durschnittswerte höher gehts net...


----------



## ghostadmin (20. August 2009)

Dreh AA einfach auf 4 mal und versuch mal nen Mix aus High und Very High.


----------



## Prostore (20. August 2009)

also wenn ich es auf 4 habe und alles auf hoch hab ich durschnitt 35


----------



## ghostadmin (20. August 2009)

Dann passt doch alles, einen Unterschied von 8 auf 4 sieht man sowieso nicht^^


----------



## Prostore (20. August 2009)

joa des is perfect danke !! ^^


----------



## Prostore (26. August 2009)

Leute das kann noch sehr lange dauern mim video xD habe andauertn 14h schichten... -.-


----------

